# Increase lean muscle



## shane90 (Jul 13, 2009)

It is known that with increasing age, the HGH hormone level in the body decreases, also causing a decrease in muscle mass.
This fact has made it the most relevant body building formula in the market. HGH hormone supplements when combined with a full fledge diet plan and exercise can show amazing results in terms of increasing muscle weight.


----------

